# Recreating middleearth



## Amelie (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey guys, here I am again with another question...

I already asked something about dreams in the lord of the rings. That Question was for my W-Seminar in school. This time its about my P-Seminar:
Its basicially a project with a specific topic you have to work on with your group. My group has to recreate middleearth. The subject the Seminar is in is art so we could basicially do what ever we wanted to. A movie, drawings, just a room (for example a real smial), etc.

But we decided to build a 3D map, kinda like modelmaking or a miniature version of middleearth. We picked out the most important places (of course only if we are able to build them with the time and the material we have) and the size of the map is going to be 3x3 meters.

The only restriction is of course the time and even more important the material. The available money is never going to be enough, eventhough we are trying to use a lot of recycled material and stuff out of the nature.

My question is now, if you guys have any idea how we could find some donators. I had the idea to contact some "official" people from the lord of the rings but that is probably too crazy..
I dont want to beg for money but we have so so many great ideas and it would be a shame if we werent able to implement them because of money.. art material is really expensive..unfortunately.

Thank you all, 
greetings,
Amelie


----------

